# Minot Snow goose



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

There are a few snow's around the Minot area. Monday morning shot 1 snow, and saw around 100, Monday night saw 200+. The snows I saw were fat and plumpy. Shoot straight and hunt hard!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

boozer, if you don't mind, which direction from minot did you see the sob's. Is it me or does it seem like every year more and more of the geese are in the blue phase. Seems like fewer snows every year. Maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Fishhook,
They were about 6 miles north and 4 miles west of Minot. Email me at home [email protected] if you need directions!!!! Shoot straight and be safe!!!!

Also I was south of Velve on Tuesday and saw 250,000 or so snow geese. They were flying everywhere. Starting to get excited for this weekend to hurry up and get here!!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

How many??????

I don't mean to be skeptical or doubt you ability to count, but maybe the lasik surgery did not go well. Or maybe, your name really means something ;-) :beer: There could not have been that many geese there yet.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah...that sounds fishy...From what i've seen so far this season there are very few sobs in nd. i wouldn't be surprised if the vast majority of them give us the fly over.....again!


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

I have been in ND for 7 years and I am telling you what I saw. It was unbelievable!!!! No I was not "boozing"!!!!! Go south on 52 about 10 miles past Velva. Get there in the morning and just watch. 
Boozer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok, Ok, Boozer. I hope many more follow them in the next few weeks. It's about time ND gets some snow geese to hunt.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Boozing, i may just have to check that out.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

We saw very good numbers between Minot and Devils Lake this past weekend as well. Not 250,000, but 20-30 flocks of over 100. Didn't get many to decoy though - too sunny and calm. We'll be headed back to the same area this weekend, there were very huntable numbers in the 3-4 flocks feeding in fields we saw on the way home too.

They're here, in at least a few places.


----------

